# The Mortuary Of St Peters - November 2013



## mockingbird (Nov 19, 2013)

*Mockingbirds been busy *

I arrived at night, perfect timing and I had heard it was locked up tight, I had doubts hearing this from the rumour mill and Halloween just gone, anything is possible although the camera now points at the mortuary, this was either going to be a big fail or a rather exciting attempt. This was a solo visit my cousin lay asleep in the car (cowards way out I reckon). What is better than a mortuary in darkness though? nothing that's what, this place got the blood pumping thats for sure, one thing you should never do in a place like this is tread on a lightbulb in darkness, (some idiot had left 3 lightbulbs laying about) I trod on the poor thing, it blew up and I shat myself... good start.
I looked around first of all working out where everything was, then began taking some shots with the flash on, I wasnt happy with this, it was pretty much pitch black, and with voices and footsteps coming from the main hospital, I didnt fancy getting out to get back in again, so I waited it out... this is the point my brain said "Mockingbird, you either stand somewhere, or you be a coward and leave" I stood somewhere.

Finally I got round to taking pictures, when the sun finally came up the green lighting from outside was beautiful, how can a mortuary be beautiful I will never know, but it was and I loved it, my father used to be a mortician and well this certainly showed me something of his work, I had never seen but felt in my element since I had arrived. I know my pictures wont be any different than the posts earlier on this year, maybe some more water and dampness thrown in, considering a pipe is leaking more with brown water and the electricity is still on after all this time! 

Anyway I had my full share of this mortuary, an decided due to the time and so on, best I leave before im easily spotted, I arrived back to the car and my cousin told me I stink... (Well I had been laying on the mortuary tables)... 

If anyone visits please be aware it is on a LIVE hospital site.

Enjoy some history below

_St.Peters Hospital is situated in greenbelt land not far from junction 11 M25. The hospital was originally built for the casualties of The Second World War and had undergone many new transformations during the 1990’s. The small brick mortuary was constructed during the 1940’s and was located quite a distance from the main hospital so required vehicles to transport the cadavers. Its first main use was for the storage of bodies from the nearby Botley’s Park, Surrey County Councils Colony for the Mentally Defectives. It closed in April 2009 when the new £4.89m mortuary was opened within the main hospital. _





IMGP3388 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3390 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3375 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3343 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3340 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3339 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3345 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3368 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3354 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3358 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3356 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3385 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3351 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3350 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3374 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3352 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3384 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3377 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3383 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP3387 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


Cheers for looking everyone!


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 19, 2013)

Another post? You have been busy lately. That didn't stay closed for long  Good to see the plastic flowers are still there.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 19, 2013)

Nice one..


----------



## Chopper (Nov 19, 2013)

Three failed explores for us to here. Nice one for getting in!


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 19, 2013)

You've done it again, still don't think even I could do that solo :O great photos


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 19, 2013)

Another fab report!
Thanks...


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 19, 2013)

Cheers everyone much appreciated on the feedback


----------



## saex69 (Nov 20, 2013)

That secound to last photo is that were you pissed ya self after being on the slab, Awesome report and photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 20, 2013)

Nice one, well worth the wait, ace pics!


----------



## sweet pea (Nov 20, 2013)

Youve been a busy bee!! good stuff


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 21, 2013)

great stuff mate, liked that one


----------



## smiler (Nov 21, 2013)

Loved the report and the excellent pics, just one thing upset me,
The Menu, pic 17
Many Thanks


----------



## leepey74 (Nov 22, 2013)

Sod going in there on my own! Great pics


----------



## mockingbird (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the kind comments! and jokes 
Glad you all like the place, its still rather special after all!!!


----------



## samgorm (Nov 22, 2013)

Hmm freaks me out but fascinates me at the same time,think i have issues lol,great pics doubt i could get the bottle up to go in there in the day let alone night!! Glad you have though


----------



## fannyadams (Nov 23, 2013)

I reckon you're right..mortuaries are definitely beautiful! This is excellent stuff MB. That autopsy checklist board is ace


----------



## peterc4 (Nov 23, 2013)

well done mate and nice selfie aswell


----------

